# Delegate Compressor



## chongmagic (Jul 9, 2019)

Can you tell me which pots do what? I was trying to label them.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 9, 2019)

Going off a schematic:

C1M - Sustain
B10K - Attack
Level and Release B50K (not sure which but easy enough to sort out, process of elimination  )
Ratio and Tone B100K (same deal)


----------



## Robert (Jul 10, 2019)

Looking at the face of the enclosure:

Attack | Ratio | Release
Level | Tone | Sustain


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 10, 2019)

Robert said:


> Looking at the face of the enclosure:
> 
> Attack | Ratio | Release
> Level | Tone | Sustain



Awesome, thank you!


----------

